# Looking for a Savory Sauce



## flyfishjeep (Aug 5, 2010)

We were at a local BBQ contest this summer and one of the large vendors had a savory sauce on their brisket and pulled pork.  It was VERY good and different than any other BBQ sauces that I have tried. It seemed to have a rich Soy sauce or Worcestershire sauce  base to it.

I'm wondering if you guys have any sauces that you consider Savory--Not so much sweet or spicy.

The wife is really hounding me about finding something like this. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 5, 2010)

Have ya looked thru here? Ya might find what you want in this section

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/123


----------

